
Things I have learnt after flying a Million Miles - sricola
https://sricola.com/blog/after-a-million-miles/
======
ecoled_ame
Only somewhat related, but I was horrified to learn that the average plane
ride generates 90 kg of CO2 per person per hour. Thats a lot.

